# Non sapevo che + modo



## chambers

Bonjour,

J'ai un doute. Dois-je dire :

1) Non sapevo che *si poteva *usare questa parola.

2) Non sapevo che *si potesse* usare questa parola.

J'ai tendance à préférer la première.

Laquelle est juste ?

Merci


----------



## Oikeiosis

La seconda.


----------



## chambers

Grazie per la risposta


----------



## matoupaschat

Di norma, _sapere_ richiede l'indicativo, ma si _può_ costruire con il congiuntivo in frasi negative.
Una lettura interessante e divertente: http://forum.accademiadellacrusca.it/phpBB2/viewtopic.php@t=320.html


----------



## Elmoro

De toute façon la deuxième est préférable.


----------



## Necsus

chambers said:


> Laquelle est juste?


Ciao, chambers.
Trattandosi di un'interrogativa indiretta, hai massima libertà di scelta tra indicativo e congiuntivo (e in costruzioni diverse, anche condizionale), come detto nel forum Solo Italiano.

QUI trovi la trattazione dell'argomento nell'Enciclopedia Treccani (vedi dopo il punto 72), da cui estraggo:
"(a) se è retta dal presente indicativo del verbo _sapere _nella forma affermativa, l’interrogativa indiretta ha il verbo all’indicativo. [...] (b) se il presente di _sapere _è alla forma negativa, come in (75), se _sapere _è al passato, come in (76), se l’interrogativa indiretta precede la frase reggente per ragioni di messa in evidenza, come in (77), possono aversi sia l’indicativo sia il congiuntivo".


----------



## Nino83

Necsus said:


> Trattandosi di un'interrogativa indiretta, hai massima libertà di scelta tra indicativo e congiuntivo (e in costruzioni diverse, anche condizionale), come detto nel forum Solo Italiano.
> 
> QUI trovi la trattazione dell'argomento nell'Enciclopedia Treccani (vedi dopo il punto 72), da cui estraggo



"Non sapevo *che*" è una completiva oggettiva (non un'interrogativa indiretta). 



chambers said:


> Laquelle est juste ?



Avec le verbe "sapere" (dans la forme negative) toutes les deux sont justes.


----------



## Necsus

Nino83 said:


> "Non sapevo *che*" è una completiva oggettiva (non un'interrogativa indiretta).


Ciao, Nino.
Sì, probabilmente hai ragione, vista la presenza del _che_, ma di fatto ai fini della domanda di chambers non cambia molto. Del resto, come detto in Serianni [XIV,83]: "le interrogative indirette sono considerate molto affini alle completive, se non addirittura una loro sottospecie: «l'interrogazione indiretta [...] si può riguardare come una subordinata oggettiva» (Fornaciari 1881: 393; si aggiunga: «o soggettiva»)".
Je voudrais en profiter pour ajouter que d'habitude avec une proposition principale en forme negative on préfère utiliser le subjonctif, comme evoqué par Matoupaschat, même si les deux modes sont permis.


----------



## Nino83

Ciao, Nexus. 
Ciò che dici è vero nel caso specifico, ma spesso non è così. 
Ad esempio: "il professore chiese che gli alunni stessero in silenzio" (congiuntivo obbligatorio) e "le chiese se si fosse/era divertita alla festa". 
Quindi, secondo me, è sempre meglio specificare.


----------



## Necsus

Certo, è sempre meglio. Però nei tuoi esempi hai usato _chiedere _con due significati diversi, nel primo caso vuol dire _esigere_, non _domandare per sapere_, quindi non potrebbe reggere un'interrogativa indiretta, non c'è possibilità di 'equivoco'. Comunque credo che a questo punto la risposta all'interrogativo di chambers sia stata abbastanza esauriente.


----------

